
AngularDart 3.0: Easy upgrade, better performance - tweakz
http://news.dartlang.org/2017/05/angulardart-3.0-easy-upgrade-better-performance.html
======
stableoverflow
When I code in dart, I feel I can code more expectable manner. However it
feels little boring when i making js interop wrappers for existing js modules

Dart is awesome if you dont have to deal with js

